

Egyptian Protests: Live Streams -  Al Jazeera English - mmassie
http://english.aljazeera.net/watch_now/

======
sp332
Right now, Egyptian state TV, just a few hundred feet from the Al-Jazeera
cameras, are showing and reporting a peaceful scene from Cairo. Al-Jazeera is
showing a burning personnel carrier. Unbelievable, the difference in stories.

~~~
yread
[http://static.guim.co.uk/sys-
images/Guardian/About/General/2...](http://static.guim.co.uk/sys-
images/Guardian/About/General/2011/1/28/1296236549200/A-screengrab-from-al-
Jaze-007.jpg)

~~~
sp332
Awesome, thank you!

------
JonnieCache
Some jaw dropping footage on here. By far the best source of info, they are
the only ones with lots of live footage.

------
mmassie
I've been extremely impressed by the strides that Al-Jazeera has made to
becoming a globally recognized source for International news.

------
sp332
State security just entered the building that the video is being sent from.
Might not last too long now.

